# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  suggestion - bookmarking threads

## ag273n

i recommend a bookmark for the posts... the functionality of the codes and ingenuity of the members here are awesome... while i may not be able to remember all of it that quickly, i will need to review them again later. It would help the likes of me that this forum would have some sort of bookmarking for the old posts, thus we can recall them again...

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, ag273n,

under Thread Tools (top of the thread) you´ll find _Subscribe to Thread_ which will add to that list which can be viewed either from your User CP or via Quick Links/Subscribed Threads.

HTH,
Holger

----------

